
Verizon: net neutrality violates our free speech rights - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/07/verizon-net-neutrality-violates-our-free-speech-rights/
======
bifrost
I realize this sentiment is unpopular, but net neutrality is bad for the
operator and bad for the consumer. It is a policy of essentially regulating
routing decisions, its like letting the government make you use a particular
webserver or programming framework to use.

I agree that the large MSOs haven't done a great job of responding to customer
demands, but that in itself doesn't warrant new legislation to strangle them.

